# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرتوشناسی یا پرتو درمانی؟؟؟؟؟

## sako

سلام دوستان.کسی میدونه فرق بین این دو رشته چیه؟؟؟ بازار کار و حقوق و ادامه تحصیل کدوم بیشتره؟؟؟؟

----------


## yaghma

*پرتو شناسی همون رادیولوژی هست که با استفاده از تصویر برداری از اعضای بدن , پزشک رو در تشخیص بهتر مشکل بیمار کمک میکنه
پرتو درمانی یا رادیو تراپی هم , به درمان بیماری ها مثل از بین بردن توده های سرطانی و...... با استفاده از پرتو های یون ساز میپردازه
بعبارت ساده تر پرتوشناسی در تشخیص بیماری و پرتو درمانی در معاجه بیماری کاربرد داره*

----------


## sako

> *پرتو شناسی همون رادیولوژی هست که با استفاده از تصویر برداری از اعضای بدن , پزشک رو در تشخیص بهتر مشکل بیمار کمک میکنه
> پرتو درمانی یا رادیو تراپی هم , به درمان بیماری ها مثل از بین بردن توده های سرطانی و...... با استفاده از پرتو های یون ساز میپردازه
> بعبارت ساده تر پرتوشناسی در تشخیص بیماری و پرتو درمانی در معاجه بیماری کاربرد داره*


خب بازار کار و درآمد کدوم بهتره؟؟؟

----------


## sako

دوستان اگه کسی راجب درآمد و آینده شغلی این دو رشته میدوه بگه لطفا

----------


## stephanie

با توجه به اينكه شما در آينده به عنوان يه تكنيسين زير نطر پزشكي كه دوره تخصصش رو تو اين رشته ها گذرونده كار مي كنيد بنابراين درامدتون چندان بالا نيست. مثل همه تكنيسين هايي كه با ليسانس تو مراكز پزشكي كار مي كنن.

بخصوص پرتو درماني كه بيشتر جاهايي كه دارن بيمارستان  دولتي هست و شما بايد استخدام دولت بشيد .

----------


## safer1

هردو تا استخدام چندانی نداره یعنی شانسی هست

----------


## safer1

کارشناسی رادیولوزی طرح دو ساله داره اگ بخوان تمدید قرار داد میکنن..... تا دکتری هم داره... البته هر دو رشته فکر کنم خبر از طرح و قرارداد باشه .

----------


## somi

پرتو شناسی مراکز بیشتری واسه استخدام داره

----------

